# This ones good!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sure you all have seen this one because I seem to be behind the times but Oh well, here it is anyway!Just a Dog?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Things like this make me think of Kodi. I still cry for my boy sometimes. :frown:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Speaking of "just a dog" make sure you see this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

I loved it. Thank you.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that, I hadn't seen it before, but I had to post it to my facebook. My family definitely tells me ALL THE TIME, "stop spending all that money, they're just dogs!"


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> ..... My family definitely tells me ALL THE TIME, "stop spending all that money, they're just dogs!"


My daughter never hesitates to remind me how much money I spend on my 3 dogs and how much time and love I invest in them. I swear she's jealous. She's at that age now (17) when she likes to nag me and tell me how wrong I am about everything.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> My daughter never hesitates to remind me how much money I spend on my 3 dogs and how much time and love I invest in them. I swear she's jealous. She's at that age now (17) when she likes to nag me and tell me how wrong I am about everything.


But she's 17. She knows everything. LOL! Your dogs are your kids to and you have every right to spend all you want on them. Don't blame you at all!!:smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful! Thankyou for finding and sharing this! Loved it! I put that in my favorites!:smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I had not seen it either! 
I would go without before I would let my dogs! 
I have never understood how someone could say "Just a Dog"


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

my Dogs are all I have. Literally. No family left so to speak....

"Just Dogs." Anyone who says that just doesn't get it. 

I'm not very religous but I bet if there is a God and we ask him about Dogs...he will tell us that after he made all of the flawed creatures on earth...he finally decided he wanted to make just one PERFECT creature. And it was our Dogs. I'm convinced of this.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

How awesome! Made me cry! A dog can be - without a doubt! - the truest friend you will ever have.

Now, on a lighter note, I am going to post this on my front door for all the dog/cat/bird non-lovers who come to my house: 

1. They live here; You don't. 
2. If you don't want their hair/feathers on your clothes, stay off my furniture. 
3. I like my pets a lot better than I like most people. 
4. To you, they are animals. To me, they are family.


----------

